

Partial Deployment with Feature Switches - bretthoerner
http://blog.disqus.com/post/789540337/feature-switches

======
mrduncan
It seems like every company has their own implementation of these - are there
any open source versions? I'm strongly contemplating throwing together a gem
for rails this weekend.

EDIT:

I found <http://github.com/bvandenbos/redis_feature_control> which handles
features globally (either on or off for everyone). Unfortunately doesn't
handle things on a per user/session/etc basis though - although it shouldn't
be too hard to add that feature using Redis sets.

~~~
kylebragger
There's something for PHP and CodeIgniter called Turnstiles:
<http://github.com/dhorrigan/Turnstiles>

------
forsaken
This seems a lot like what Flickr has been talking about for years:

<http://code.flickr.com/blog/2009/12/02/flipping-out/>

~~~
zeeg
It's a pretty common pattern, but still seems to be widely unknown.

~~~
hello_moto
Perhaps it's not known due to several reasons:

1\. Most people aren't used to web-app development

2\. if-else is considered not OO by some purist (or even by some semi-purist).
if-else might also be considered hard to test (adding more branches).

3\. People are probably ignoring deployment issues (not high priority) or
perhaps they just throw it to the Ops team to deal.

~~~
zeeg
Our intended goal with this is to not rely on an ops team. Use test driven
deployment and automated systems to keep things in check. Discipline is what
lets a system like this actually work.

~~~
hello_moto
DING DING DING DING DING!

The keyword is "Discipline". This is the very fundamental principal for anyone
in the IT industry.

------
Ratufa
This sounds like the same idea as:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1463751>

